# Anyone used the sleep doula (toronto)



## Micheline (Feb 20, 2006)

Hello!

I currently co-sleep with my 9-mth old and am not getting much rest these days. My older daughter didn't sleep through until after 2 years, and co-slept for most of that as well.

My friend just had the sleep doula come over and has seen great success.

Has anyone else had any experience with her or something like it?

Thanks,
Micheline


----------

